# TiVo Bolt 1TB for Sale



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Looks like I have a 1TB Bolt new in box available for $349 if anyone's interested?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I'll include free UPS shipping within the USA. If interested please reply or PM.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

SOLD (last week actually, and yes, I'm a procrastinator!)


----------

